# wrong post count



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

If you look now it says that my post count is 66, but if you go count all my posts, then you' ll count a lot more than 66!


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

Posts in TA...


...sorry, meant EOF and the blogging area does not count.


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Posts in TA...
> 
> 
> ...sorry, meant EOF and the blogging area does not count.


and intros.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> If you look now it says that my post count is 66, but if you go count all my posts, then you' ll count a lot more than 66!


Yes...its 67. since because you posted this.

Or Eof doesnt add to post count.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't know that, it's kinda crappy... xD


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> I didn't know that, it's kinda crappy... xD


Post count doesn't matter anyway so why would you care about it?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know... You're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not like a status-symbol


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Only newbs care about post count. Especially when they show it off and they have 1000 post count and they joined 2 days ago. XD


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Only newbs care about post count. Especially when they show it off and they have 1000 post count and they joined 2 days ago. XD


Lol yeah, but I'm a newb too, so that's why I thought that it was important xD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 27, 2008)

Nah, actually, if you have to much of a posts in a short time, it'll have contra-effect and you'll be disliked for spamming and posting around just for increasing your count!

People are respected for being helpful, and cheerful, not postcount or date of registering!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nah, actually, if you have to much of a posts in a short time, it'll have contra-effect and you'll be disliked for spamming and posting around just for increasing your count!
> 
> People are respected for being helpful, and cheerful, not postcount or date of registering!



Says the man with 3000 posts in just over a year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

edit: 11 months even, spammer!


----------



## Banger (Nov 27, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He would have well over 6,000 if the TA/EOF was counted.


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Look at my post count!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 27, 2008)

People post too much these days.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Nov 27, 2008)

"Sorry, some required files are missing, if you intended to view a topic, it's possible that it's been moved or deleted. Please go back and try again."

Didnt wanted to make another topic.
But this error appears alot lately. Mostly in Wii hacking and blog subforums. (Well the only places I view actually)


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> "Sorry, some required files are missing, if you intended to view a topic, it's possible that it's been moved or deleted. Please go back and try again."
> 
> Didnt wanted to make another topic.
> But this error appears alot lately. Mostly in Wii hacking and blog subforums. (Well the only places I view actually)



It'd be hard to tell you exactly why this is the case without knowing what thread you wish to view but as it says...

"Sorry, some required files are missing, if you intended to view a topic, *it's possible that it's been moved or deleted*. Please go back and try again."


----------



## oliebol (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG Kamui is going off topic on my topic!


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol. I guess its better then making another thread.. We have too many threads on here already..


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 28, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> People post too much these days.


But thats fun means you can talk about reaaaaallly much!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Meh. I cant bother to post 6 times a day.
I dont like posting like nuts anymore.
ooh! ive reached my year post count! Wee!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

If you look now it says that my post count is 66, but if you go count all my posts, then you' ll count a lot more than 66!


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

Who actually counts their posts? :S


----------

